# Ranch Style Flounder



## Sunbird (Apr 5, 2005)

This dish is best prepared with a whole flounder, but is equally as good 
made with any firm fish fillet such as redfish or red snapper.

Select a baking pan (either Pyrex or metal) appropriate sized for the fish. 
Coat the pan with melted butter, olive oil, or a non-stick spray. If using 
a whole flounder with the skin on, score the meat top to bottom 
perpendicular to the backbone three or four times with a sharp knife.

Season the meat to taste. I personally like lemon pepper, a dash of Cajun 
seasoning like Tony Chachere's (contains salt), a couple pinches of cumin, 
and a dusting of aromatic herbs such as rosemary and basil. You can also 
garnish with a little grated bell pepper and/or red onion.

Use a bottled Ranch Style Salad Dressing. Any of the name brands will work, 
but I do prefer a dressing that is "flavored" such as garlic or sweet onion. 
Pour the dressing liberally over the fish. I usually use the whole bottle 
which makes a great au jus if you serve the fish over rice. Lastly, 
liberally sprinkle canned fried onions (I use French's) over the entire 
fish.

Bake in a pre-heated oven at 400 degrees for 20 - 25 minutes or until the 
top fillet of the fish can be lifted easily off the backbone with a fork. I 
like to plate the fish by arranging a serving of steamed rice, lift a 
serving of fish off the backbone using a thin metal spatula and place on 
rice, and serve with your favorite veggies and a salad. After you have 
served the top (thick) filet of the fish, the backbone can be easily lifted 
with a fork/fingers to expose the bottom filet of the flounder. Of course, 
it's not as thick as the top, but tasty none the less. Be careful to 
not serve the fine bones associated with the bottom of the fishes fins where 
they connect around its body.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow that sounds wonderful! I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## FALCO (Aug 25, 2005)

also works for mackerel really good


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Threw some trigger in the oven done "ranch style" and man-o-man was it good.

Great recipe!!!!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

OK I am going to try it. Sounds interesting.Never thought of ranch dressing on a baked fish.


----------

